# Dubai Marina social scene



## aberdeen quine (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi all,
I am finally arriving in Dubai on Wednesday after months of house hunting and finally locating one in the Dubai Marina and the mountains of paperwork!

Can anyone give me some advise as to where to meet up with other expats in the same boat as me, a newbe? It tends to be quite difficult when you don't have young kids and doing the school run to meet other mums.
Any suggestions will be most gratefully received as I dont want to go mad with boredom! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Andrew_England (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey, welcome to Dubai, or soon to be! 

Beleive me you will not have any problems meeting people over here, whilst at first it may seem a little tuff very quickly you will meet new people, and expand your network of friends, the good thing I seem to find over here is that people are happy to introduce different people into there social circles, and from there you end up being friends with someone elses friend... if that kind of makes sense!

If you dont mind me asking what are you going to be doing over here, where you working etc are you coming over to Dubai on your own, fo work?

I dont know what kind of things you are into or how old you ar ebut, generlly a lot of initial meeting and making of new friends is done in the pubs and bars.... you will find there are lot of British expats here, and before you know it you will be up and running. I can recommend a few nice places, depant upon what kind of thing you are into.

Hear from you soon

Andrew


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I say start at work, and things will move from there.

Im in the Marina, loads of great restaurants e.t.c plus all other good things are stones throw away.


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

Go to one of the expat forum meet-ups. There are some nice people on this forum and they are even nicer in real life. I've only been here for about 6 weeks and have met some lovely people that way and we have been out for brunch, drinks etc.

As marc said, work friends are always good to hang out with and they will introduce you to their friends. 

I've also joined a couple of sport groups - haven't been out playing yet because of the weather but intend to once it gets cooler.

Just remember, most expats are in the same boat as you and if you make an effort, most people will reciprocate.

If all else fails, you can try talking randomly to people in the lifts. I've done that - have a 3 min ride as I live on the 40th floor - and you'll be amazed by the characters that live in your building 

Welcome to Dubai in any case.


----------



## Aussie Bel (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey I too am looking forward to moving to dubai and enjoying the Social Scene, It is reassuring that people are so friendly and welcoming! I will be over in Nov so Can't wait. Just having fun checking out the places to live etc now.


----------



## aberdeen quine (Aug 11, 2008)

*Thanks and sorry for the delay*

Sorry for the delay in getting back but like everything else getting an internet connection in a new apartment is hair raising! Had to get a remore device from etisalat as it is going to be another 8 wks for tv and broadband connection in this building.

My partner has been transferred here from lovely Baku to start up the business here and I am currently studying for my CIPD and looking for work. I am the closest side of nearing 40! don't tell. I have met some really helpful people out here already and I am surprised at the welcome received and just getting the basics like curains etc has been a nightmare and since our building is brand new there ain't people to meet in the lifts etc. Best value for money meal to date was at the Shangri-La on Thursday, couldn't believe dh 250 for us both!that was there buffet and drinks deal?

Could you suggest any reliable firms to contact regarding taxi"s as they don't drive past here that often and also don't know where I am! Bit of a bummer when I want to go out during the day.

Thanks Andrew.


Andrew_England said:


> Hey, welcome to Dubai, or soon to be!
> 
> Beleive me you will not have any problems meeting people over here, whilst at first it may seem a little tuff very quickly you will meet new people, and expand your network of friends, the good thing I seem to find over here is that people are happy to introduce different people into there social circles, and from there you end up being friends with someone elses friend... if that kind of makes sense!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

aberdeen quine said:


> Sorry for the delay in getting back but like everything else getting an internet connection in a new apartment is hair raising! Had to get a remore device from etisalat as it is going to be another 8 wks for tv and broadband connection in this building.
> 
> My partner has been transferred here from lovely Baku to start up the business here and I am currently studying for my CIPD and looking for work. I am the closest side of nearing 40! don't tell. I have met some really helpful people out here already and I am surprised at the welcome received and just getting the basics like curains etc has been a nightmare and since our building is brand new there ain't people to meet in the lifts etc. Best value for money meal to date was at the Shangri-La on Thursday, couldn't believe dh 250 for us both!that was there buffet and drinks deal?
> 
> ...


Try 04 208 0808. I used them today (recommended by my company) and they are pretty decent! If you can tell them the building name and can describe what it looks like, they'll find you. Normally, if you call on the land line, they will know where you are. The taxi driver will give you a 'miss call' if he gets lost!

HTH


----------



## London Lady (Sep 2, 2008)

*Hi*



aberdeen quine said:


> Hi all,
> I am finally arriving in Dubai on Wednesday after months of house hunting and finally locating one in the Dubai Marina and the mountains of paperwork!
> 
> Can anyone give me some advise as to where to meet up with other expats in the same boat as me, a newbe? It tends to be quite difficult when you don't have young kids and doing the school run to meet other mums.
> Any suggestions will be most gratefully received as I dont want to go mad with boredom! PLEASE HELP!


Hi 

Are you from Aberdeen in Scotland? If you are I mean 'fit like' rather than 'hi'!!

I am a single Girl, I hope to move to Dubai soon but I also dont know any people there. Whats it like?

Regards

Joanna


----------

